# My latest....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 23, 2018)

This is my latest, made from D-2 with OAL of 9-3/4" and 4-3/4" of cutting edge. I put a Satin finish on the whole thing, not going to put any scales on it. Going to send some Paracord along with the knife, it is headed to our Chamber of Commerce Annual Auction for the Community. Going to make the sheath out of leather and darken it with deep chocolate ... would you call it a Bush style or Survivalist? Flat ground and the edge holds from phone book paper to tree limb, still the same sharpness.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 23, 2018)

I like them! Saw some like that but the holes were countersunk/chamfered. Looked good


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice looking shape Jack!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice job Pappy! Are the smallest holes big enough to weave paracord through? I like the profile of the blade. Can’t go wrong with a drop point IMO.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice Pappy. D2 can't be tricky to heat treat but when it is right it will hold a super good edge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 25, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Pappy! Are the smallest holes big enough to weave paracord through? I like the profile of the blade. Can’t go wrong with a drop point IMO.


yep as a matter of fact I am sending some in camo with the knife just for that if they wanted to put it on.


----------

